# [H]Incite[10] Dethecus - 11/16 HC sucht Eule & Diszi



## Maruu (22. Dezember 2012)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Hallo liebe Hordler![/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Die Gilde Incite sucht für das Voranschreiten im PVE Content neue motivierte, aktive und erfolgsorientierte Raidmitglieder. [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Im Speziellen sind wir zur Zeit auf der Suche nach folgenden Klassen auf T14-Niveau: [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]*
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Eule[/font]*
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Diszi Priest
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]wobei angemerkt werden muss, dass Bewerbungen von aussergewöhnlichen Spielern, deren Klasse wir vllt. zur Zeit nicht expliziet suchen, auch gerne gesehen sind! [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Was bietet euch Incite? [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]1. Drei Raidtage die Woche von jeweils 20:00 Uhr - 23.00 Uhr [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]2. Eine hilfsbereite und freundliche Community [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]3. Mogu'shan Vaults, Heart of Fear und Terrace of Endless Spring [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Was fordert Incite von euch? [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]1. Mindestalter 18 Jahre [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]2. Level 90 und entsprechendes Gear [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]3. Anpassungsfähigkeit und Farmbereitschaft [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]4. Raidaktivität von 75% oder mehr [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]5. Starkes Interesse an seiner Klasse und Spielmechanik [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]6. Aktive Nutzung von Teamspeak und Raidaddons [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]7. Ordentliche Bewerbung [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]8. Ein Headset und die Benutzung von diesem Ding[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch unter http://www.incite-guild.de bewerben oder euch ingame bei Eninia (Battletag: Maruu#2297) oder Bone informieren.[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Liebe Grüße, [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Incite[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Verweise:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]http://incite-guild.de/[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]http://www.wowprogre...dethecus/Incite[/font]


----------



## Maruu (7. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Maruu (21. Januar 2013)

*/push*


----------



## Maruu (3. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## Maruu (26. Februar 2013)

/push


----------

